# 2013 Nissan Rogue Rust Issues



## ptecib (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello....my name is Mike,
I purchased a 2013 Nissan Rogue in August of 2012. I'm an auto body technician, and I take very good care of this car. It presently has 50,600 Km on it. Back in July of 2016 I was waxing my Rogue, when I noticed rusting around the right rear tail light and left rear tail light due to the corner of the tail lights "chaffing" the metal. I know this because as an auto body technician, I've dealt with this problem many times before. As a matter of fact, this past Friday(8/12/2016) I repainted a rear bumper on a 2012 Nissan Titan because the rear bumper pad was "chaffing" the bumper causing it to start rusting. The customer told me he contacted Nissan several times about it and they finally agreed to fix the problem for him. 
Now, back to my situation with my Rogue.....after seeing the rust around my rear tail lights, I contacted the Nissan dealership where I bought my Rogue, to see if they could help me. They flatly refused to help me because they said my Rogue was out of warranty!!! Well, I thought to myself...."I paid to have my Rogue rustproofed with Diamond Kote when I bought it, so I'll contact them. They told me that the rust had to be a hole before they would pay to have it fixed!!!!! WHAT A CROCK OF SHIT!!!!! So, I contacted Nissan Canada directly online about my situation. I'm still waiting to hear from them. My advice to anyone thinking about buying a Nissan Rogue is to think long and hard before buying!!!! I deal with a lot of customers everyday who have Nissans, and if I don't get any satisfaction from Nissan, they WON'T be getting any praise from me!!! PERIOD!!!
PS; Feel free to ask for a photo of the rust around my rear tail lights. I'll be more than happy to email it to you.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I doubt you will get anything, but its a good heads up to other owner's to check theirs. You should do a write up, as to how you will treat it to nip it in the bud.


----------



## ptecib (Sep 28, 2012)

I will do an update as to what happened, and how I fixed my problem.


----------



## ptecib (Sep 28, 2012)

Update.....Nissan refused to fix my issue because they said my Nissan was out of warranty. So I fixed it myself. Here's what I did.
Step 1......Removed interior rear gate panel.
Step 2......Removed rear tail lights, chrome applique, and license plate, and license plate lights on rear gate. 
Step 3......Removed all rear emblems on gate and glue left behind from emblems.
Step 4......Grinded rust on rear gate using special "scuff pad" grinding disc as to not leave grinding marks. "Feather edged" grinding area with 400 grit sandpaper. Sanded rest of gate with 1000 grit sandpaper. 
Step 5......Used etch primer, then urethane primer on grinded bare metal. After primer dried....sanded with 400 grit sandpaper.
Step 6......Masked off rear gate and painted rear gate. 
Step 7......Put "double sided" automotive tape around edges on rear tail lights, around edges of chrome applique, and around edges of license plate, before reapplying them back on gate. This helps prevent "chafing" against the metal. I left the "backing" on one side of the automotive tape in case I ever have to remove the tail lights, chrome applique, or license plate. 
Step 8......Re-taped emblems and put them back on the gate. 
Step 9......Unmasked rear gate and DONE.
On average.....this fix at an auto body shop will cost you around $700 to $800. 


https://onedrive.live.com/?v=photos&cid=6AB23CD77663AC33&id=6AB23CD77663AC33%215217&parId=root&parQt=allmyphotos&o=OneUp


----------



## ptecib (Sep 28, 2012)

Update.....Nissan refused to fix my issue because they said my Nissan was out of warranty. So I fixed it myself. Here's what I did.
Step 1......Removed interior rear gate panel.
Step 2......Removed rear tail lights, chrome applique, and license plate, and license plate lights on rear gate. 
Step 3......Removed all rear emblems on gate and glue left behind from emblems.
Step 4......Grinded rust on rear gate using special "scuff pad" grinding disc as to not leave grinding marks. "Feather edged" grinding area with 400 grit sandpaper. Sanded rest of gate with 1000 grit sandpaper. 
Step 5......Used etch primer, then urethane primer on grinded bare metal. After primer dried....sanded with 400 grit sandpaper.
Step 6......Masked off rear gate and painted rear gate. 
Step 7......Put "double sided" automotive tape around edges on rear tail lights, around edges of chrome applique, and around edges of license plate, before reapplying them back on gate. This helps prevent "chafing" against the metal. I left the "backing" on one side of the automotive tape in case I ever have to remove the tail lights, chrome applique, or license plate. 
Step 8......Re-taped emblems and put them back on the gate. 
Step 9......Unmasked rear gate and DONE.
On average.....this fix at an auto body shop will cost you around $700 to $800. 

https://x6qlqq.dm2304.livefilestore...tQJ8NkgU?width=4608&height=3072&cropmode=none


----------

